# A gift to all HTS members



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I spent a bit of time this past week working on a 3D rendering that I can use for a still image on my screen before a movie starts when I have guests over, and here it is.










I thought it wold be nice to let other members who want something like this to be able to download it so I have included the jpeg file below. It is 1920x1080 so it should look great on a big screen.

the only thing I ask is that you dont take credit for it, sell it or modify it in any way. I may be willing to even personalize it for some Shack members if they would like to add their own text.

Edit: I added a second rendering without the THX logo and changed the main "Home Theater" to green


Enjoy :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job Tony!

How are you displaying it on the screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Panasonic player has a feature to use it as the backdrop on its main menu before you put a disc in. I know that some projectors also alow you to store a still image in its memory that is shown if no signal is there.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW! That is great. What software did you use?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lightwave 3D, its what many of the big studios use.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, thanks. I will see if I can use it.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Such a cool idea! Thanks.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well done Tony looks awesome!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Really nice work!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

That is very nice of you to share this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work Tony! :T


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

It looks great - I'd love to use it but I won't let myself since my room/set-up is not THX certified. If you make another without that cert I'd be comfortable using it.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cool. 

Do you know what projectors/players support this feature and what is it typically called? Splash screen/welcome image?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On my old Sanyo Z4 it was called "startup logo"
On my Panasonic BluRay player its in the main screen setup. Most TVs have a USB or SD card reader so you can just keep the image on that and call it up when you want.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

WRYKER said:


> It looks great - I'd love to use it but I won't let myself since my room/set-up is not THX certified. If you make another without that cert I'd be comfortable using it.


Thats an easy thing to do, I can post it tonight for you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Awwwww - I do not see that function in the AE-7000. I will have to check the OPPO to see if that will do it.....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I uploaded a second 3D image that looks like this without the THX Logo I placed the file on the first post.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Tony,
Thank you for doing this :T! Both images look real cool and will add a nice little touch to our happy place. I grabbed the 2nd image w/o the THX Ultra Cert. I may as well grab the THX one too cause you all know, the up grade bug can bite real hard and someday I may have the gear to display it too


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A big thank you for doing this Tony! :T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Awwwww - I do not see that function in the AE-7000. I will have to check the OPPO to see if that will do it.....


It should be in the 7000 I think i saw it when flipping through the functions earlier. Its called back ground image or something I believe.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done Tony..:T
I would need a couple of changes to the wording before I could use it..
Being a single Australian man, It would have to read "Welcome to my Theatre"..with the Oz spelling of the word "Theatre"
I have a Panasonic player so it would work ok..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Prof. said:


> Very nicely done Tony..:T
> I would need a couple of changes to the wording before I could use it..
> Being a single Australian man, It would have to read "Welcome to my Theatre"..with the Oz spelling of the word "Theatre"
> I have a Panasonic player so it would work ok..


Sure, I will do that for you. Do you want any changes in the color of the words?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Tony..
I think I prefer the gold letters for the wording "Home Theatre"..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Will do, I will work on it tomorrow evening.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice job Tony. Inspired me to start messing around. Whipped up this simple JPEG today. Going to play around some more and see what I can come up with. Picture below....








[/IMG]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good Phillihp :T


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Just ran across this thread...Thanks for this nice bonus, Tony! :T


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally got this on my PS3!!..It looks great!!..Thanks alot!!

With The Lights On--



LIGHTS OFF--


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your welcome, it looks great


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to try this on my Popcorn hour.
I'd love it if it could say "Wryker's Home Theater"!


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I finally got this on my PS3!!..It looks great!!..Thanks alot!!
> 
> With The Lights On--
> 
> ...


What are you using to get this to appear on your PS3? Oh - i think i know now - wallpaper right!? How'd you download it to it? USB?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have Windows 8, so I had to sign into my computer through a Microsoft acct...then, I had to turn on the "network sharing" on my pc...then I went to the photo icon on the PS3 and all my photos are on there (as well as music), so I scrolled through, and made this one my wallpaper...Hope that helps a little, if not, I can try to walk you through it..


----------



## eecyclone (Jun 24, 2013)

Isn't there a way to copy the file to the hard drive of the PS3? Then you wouldn't have to rely on the computer being on or the network working correctly to display the image.


----------



## dduncan47 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, what a great idea. Thanks


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well done Tony..score 1 for another Edmontonian..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You need to get a fee for this Tony... make a business out of it. :T

Can you do one that says:

*WELCOME TO
CEDAR CREEK
CINEMA*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sure, I will work on it this weekend for you


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Tony... don't go to any major trouble for it though. No big hurry either.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> You need to get a fee for this Tony... make a business out of it. :T
> 
> Can you do one that says:
> 
> ...





tonyvdb said:


> Sure, I will work on it this weekend for you


+1 Tony :clap:


----------

